# Political threads



## MikeH (Sep 8, 2020)

Hi all 

after a lot of admin and moderator discussion, I have taken the decision to ban political threads on the forum 

This is first and foremost a golf forum and while we try to allow some latitude for off-topic discussions it seems like political threads are just too divisive and create too many fallouts

If forumers could keep the disagreements contained to these threads it might not be so bad but it seems like a lot of ill-feeling and nasty exchanges in golf and other less contentious off-topic threads seem to have their roots in political discussions

All live political discussions will be locked and any new threads that are started will be removed and instigators liable to receive an infraction

Sorry that its come to this but I feel we were left with no other option. I am sure for those who have a burning desire to discuss politics there are other forums that will provide that platform but for now, I feel the Golf Monthly forum needs free of the negative aspects of political discussions

thanks 
Mike


----------



## brendy (Jan 8, 2021)

Members of GM Forums, just a little bumparoo, please refrain from starting or entering into political discussion, as we all know, the odd light hearted quip is fine but there is the likes of facebook and mumsnet should anyone want to go full Boris and vent their spleen.
Warnings, infraction points and/or a darned good British style thrashing will be handed out for those that cross the line.


----------

